# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  North Beach, Barbuda

## markantigua

Just spent a long weekend there, very very laid back and peaceful.No TV, No Internet, just solitude.I posted a link below on the Antigua forum with photos. Enjoy.

http://www.antiguaforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1496

----------

